# Potentially furry graphic novel from creators of Avatar and Korra.



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/07/02/Bryan-Konietzko-threadworlds-preview

I kinda always knew Bryke would do this kind of thing.  The animation style of their work so far is totally compatible with furry.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks... I collect comics and graphic novels.  I'll have to keep an eye on this...


----------

